

"The Singularity": There's No There There - ldayley
http://www.edge.org/response-detail/23784

======
reaperhulk
It's always interesting seeing authors weigh in on this topic. My favorite
take is from Stross, who frequently runs "near/medium/far future" thought
experiments on his blog. Here's what he had to say about the singularity back
in 2011: [http://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-
static/2011/06/reality-...](http://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-
static/2011/06/reality-check-1.html)

------
n3rdy
In the 1960's, super computers couldn't recognize cats in youtube videos.
Today they can.

Mr. Bruce Sterling, I kindly beg to differ.

The notion that there isn't any money in the singularity is true, but that
wouldn't be a reason that _corporations_ wouldn't invest in its research.

The only reason for a company not to invest in A.I (when it would make sense
for them to), would be if their motivation was to have more than others. I
don't believe scarcity would exist after the singularity, so employees, wages,
governments, would all be a relic of the past.

My one and only reservation with the singularity would be that humans may have
a hard time finding a purpose in life after. All the issues we work toward
tackling are the reasons people wake up in the morning, it defines their
lives. When computers are capable of solving all those problems for us, what
will drive us? Where will our passions come from?

